# Teen arrested after teachers mistake home made clock for bomb



## Ramnares P.E. (Sep 16, 2015)

You have got to be kidding me:

http://www.nydailynews.com/news/national/muslim-teen-arrested-teachers-mistake-clock-bomb-article-1.2362316


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 16, 2015)

agree but a small (very small) part of me says this wasn't the wisest decision on the kids part.

schools will expel you for drawing a picture of a sword these days regardless of your racial / religious background..


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Sep 16, 2015)

Agree that it probably wasn't the wisest decision but just a commentary on the current state of things.


----------



## NJmike PE (Sep 16, 2015)




----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 16, 2015)

The first pictures of it I thought, "WTF is that?" If you hadn't said it was a clock, I probably would have had a similar reaction as the teacher (except I did recognize it was just a bunch of electronics without any sort of actual explosive element).


----------



## engineergurl (Sep 16, 2015)

I actually question why the engineering teacher didn't maybe offer to hold the clock in his room until the end of the day or something if he told the kid not to show it to other teachers or why was the kid carrying it rather than putting it in his locker?

Also I'm curious as to the details about why the cops were even called if the engineering teacher knew it wasn't a bomb...

and if the kid builds radios, why was he building a clock?


----------



## csb (Sep 16, 2015)

I get zero tolerance in schools for weapons, but this is ignorance at it's finest. I am going to go there and say that if this had been a white kid, we wouldn't be reading about it. He would have just gone home with his clock.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 16, 2015)

Maybe, lots of little white kids have been escorted out by cops for just bringing things that look like guns to school


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Sep 16, 2015)

I went to jail for building a clock and all I got was a NASA t-shirt.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 16, 2015)




----------



## Road Guy (Sep 16, 2015)

It looks like the arresting officer was not a white boy from Texas


----------



## csb (Sep 16, 2015)

No doubt because of zero tolerance.

I heard a great talk this spring about subconscious racism. Few people are openly racist anymore and most people would report NOT being racist. But, due to whatever factors, we all still hold prejudices. The problem arises when part of that prejudging is feeling scared/nervous/threatened when faced with a person who looks a certain way. It's why a white guy can walk around with open carry and we think, "Oh, he's just a gun enthusiast," and a black guy with open carry is reason to call the cops.

I'm going to guess that most of us have never had a violent interaction with a non-white, but when we see rioting on TV we think, "Oh, they're violent," rather than they might be justifiably protesting injustice in our society.

I'm not washing my hands of this at all. Growing up, going through a store, I was touching everything in the aisle. My mom turned and yelled at me, "Put your hands down; you look like a Puerto Rican." I had no idea what that meant, but I knew it was bad. My mom comes from a bilingual family and her dad was an immigrant from a South American country, but I sure as hell didn't want to be Puerto Rican, because they are bad. It takes a long time to work things we were taught out of our heads.

Think about it- most of us have seen Back to the Future. The bad guy at the beginning looks like this:






and the guy driving the van has a head covering. It was the 80s- the Libyan terrorists were blowing up planes and we were breaking foreign relations with them. They WERE the bad guy. The early 90s feature the first Gulf War. September 11, 2001. The second Gulf War. On and on.

Basically, what I'm trying to boil down is, we have a entire generation that has been raised to think people who look Middle Eastern are bad guys. It's in the background of our minds.

This kid is fighting background racism that most people don't even realize they posses.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 16, 2015)

^^^ :appl:

Best statement of the day: Rock out with your clock out!


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 16, 2015)

I sat next to a middle eastern guy on my flight Monday, I only stared at him through the corner of my right eye for half the flight waiting to see if he would "make a move" towards the cockpit...


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Sep 16, 2015)

So you were the weirdo eyeing me the entire time RG. And here I thought you were just another gay...


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Sep 16, 2015)

csb said:


> No doubt because of zero tolerance.
> 
> I heard a great talk this spring about subconscious racism. Few people are openly racist anymore and most people would report NOT being racist. But, due to whatever factors, we all still hold prejudices. The problem arises when part of that prejudging is feeling scared/nervous/threatened when faced with a person who looks a certain way. It's why a white guy can walk around with open carry and we think, "Oh, he's just a gun enthusiast," and a black guy with open carry is reason to call the cops.
> 
> ...


So, what you're saying is there are 2 types of people.

1) Racists

2) people who deny being racist.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 16, 2015)

Sorry for tackling you and kicking you in the head when you got up to go to the bathroom....


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Sep 16, 2015)

It's ok, thought you just wanted to cop a feel.


----------



## csb (Sep 16, 2015)

Ken 3.0 said:


> So, what you're saying is there are 2 types of people.
> 
> 1) Racists
> 
> 2) people who deny being racist.




What I'm saying is there's a whole lot of people out there who swear they aren't racist, but hold thoughts about people based on appearance.

I suppose there are actual non-racist people out there, but it's not as big a number as we'd like to think.

To quote Avenue Q: Everyone's a little bit racist.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Sep 16, 2015)

Is it racist if you hate everybody?


----------



## NJmike PE (Sep 16, 2015)

shut up ken


----------



## engineergurl (Sep 16, 2015)

personally, I think everyone has forgotten the actual meaning of the word racist. Believing in stereotypes is technically not racist. The pure definition of racist is someone who feels one race is superior than another, so just because you cross the street in the middle of the night because a group of anyone in a particular race is approaching you doesn't make you racist, it may mean that you believe in a stereotype, or it may mean your just careful.

A lot of stereotypes were developed because of some truth and not all are bad. When someone says cattle rancher, you get an image in your head, but that's a stereotype based on your learning and experience. An environmentalist you may think dirty hippy, an engineer may be a dorky nerdy dude, Jewish people are rich, fat people are sloppy and dirty,... and all those thoughts may offend a person or another, but because the stereotype isn't based on physical feature that is not controllable they seem to be acceptable.

CSB has a point in that we should probably question WHY we are *stereotyping*, but I truly doubt that anyone on the board actually feels that one entire race is superior to any other.


----------



## engineergurl (Sep 16, 2015)

I originally said a sexy beef of a hunk with a cowboy hat as a description for the cattle rancher, but wasn't sure if you would all get that...


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Sep 16, 2015)

I see that this "threat to school safety" has been invited to the white house.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Sep 16, 2015)

Relevant.

&gt;https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PzusSqcotDw


----------



## mudpuppy (Sep 16, 2015)

When I was in school I took in a recipe I found for nitroglycerin. These days I'd probably be expelled and put in jail. Back then, I had a talking to from the principal that it wasn't appropriate and that was that.

Point is, kids don't always have the greatest judgement, they need some room to make mistakes and learn from them. But society is so hell-bent on being paranoid about everything, a simple youthful indiscretion committed these days can ruin someone's life forever.


----------



## akwooly (Sep 16, 2015)

Ken 3.0 said:


> I see that this "threat to school safety" has been invited to the white house.


that's awesome! good for him!


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 16, 2015)

Now only if this will help radio shack from going out if business.. We will all be so smart as to make a clock from a $5 kit...


----------



## akwooly (Sep 16, 2015)

he should have used a potato.


----------



## Lumber Jim (Sep 17, 2015)

Is redneck a race?

If so, I'm a victim...

It's my own fault though because I wear cowboy boots in public.

:true:


----------



## Supe (Sep 17, 2015)

Honestly, I have no problems about them questioning the kid in school for safety reasons. But refusing to let him contact his parents (as a minor) and what sounds as though the police were pushing/interrogating him to sign some sort of confession, coupled with a suspension from school, is both a) completely asinine, and b) rightfully going to get both police and school administration fired.


----------



## akwooly (Sep 17, 2015)

can Texas secede from the union yet?


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (Sep 17, 2015)

akwooly said:


> can Texas secede from the union yet?


I hope not...I will leave.


----------



## MA_PE (Sep 18, 2015)

All the reports say it's a clock but I have yet to see it work.

Not for anything but an alarm clock is essentially the same thing as a timer and the signal that sets off the alarm could easily be used to trigger a detonator, so for all intents and purposes this kid built a bomb it just did not have the explosives installed yet.


----------



## mudpuppy (Sep 18, 2015)

We'd better go throw everyone at Timex in jail too!


----------



## csb (Sep 18, 2015)

There's a lot of people with a lot of fertilizer in the midwest. Hard to tell if farmer or terrorists...


----------



## goodal (Sep 18, 2015)

SNAPE/SMOTT PE said:


> akwooly said:
> 
> 
> > can Texas secede from the union yet?
> ...


I'm coming when they do. i tell my wife all the time I don't want to live on this planet more. If Texas secedes, thats the next best thing.


----------



## MA_PE (Sep 18, 2015)

Abolutely, and don't forget the cell phone manufactures because it's pretty common to use cellular technology to remotely trigger explosives.

Especially if they assemble unlabeled bread board components into a breifcase and bring them to schools.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 18, 2015)

I'm signing up for the first lunar colony.

Not Mars though. F Mars....


----------



## MA_PE (Sep 18, 2015)

csb said:


> There's a lot of people with a lot of fertilizer in the midwest. Hard to tell if farmer or terrorists...




The regulations governing handling and transport of fertilizers and other constituents of anfo are forever increasing. Talk to those farmers and see wwhat kind of federal regulatory controls they need to satisfy these days. I'll bet you'll hear a LOT of beaocthing. Kind like we used to just go to the airport and get on a plane. Times are a-changing.


----------



## MA_PE (Sep 18, 2015)

Doesn't anyone recall the Adult Swim Aqua Teen Hunger Force "light brite" scare of 2007?

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2007_Boston_bomb_scare

This kid's clock prompted a similar reaction. Sorry folks...it is what it is.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Sep 18, 2015)

MA_PE said:


> Doesn't anyone recall the Adult Swim Aqua Teen Hunger Force "light brite" scare of 2007?
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2007_Boston_bomb_scare
> 
> This kid's clock prompted a similar reaction. Sorry folks...it is what it is.


That was amusing how much over-reaction there was. People are f'ing clueless and stupid.


----------



## MA_PE (Sep 18, 2015)

Ken 3.0 said:


> MA_PE said:
> 
> 
> > Doesn't anyone recall the Adult Swim Aqua Teen Hunger Force "light brite" scare of 2007?
> ...


and that's exactly what all the hub-bub here is all about.


----------



## mudpuppy (Sep 18, 2015)

MA_PE said:


> csb said:
> 
> 
> > There's a lot of people with a lot of fertilizer in the midwest. Hard to tell if farmer or terrorists...
> ...






And if it's not fear of terrorism it's fear of them using the ammonia to make meth.


----------



## MA_PE (Sep 18, 2015)

mudpuppy said:


> MA_PE said:
> 
> 
> > csb said:
> ...


that too nothing worse than a meth-head, bomb-building terrorist.


----------



## csb (Sep 18, 2015)

We fired ours and now his house is in foreclosure.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 13, 2015)

more subjective racism!

http://www.13newsnow.com/story/news/2015/10/10/t-shirt-with-image-of-gun-causes-school-controversy/73727718/


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 22, 2015)




----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Oct 22, 2015)

I find that both funny and sad.

Funny because it's a meme.

Sad because it shows how American's truly feel about kids who show an interest in science and innovation.


----------



## MA_PE (Oct 22, 2015)

There's somehting abuot this whole situation that really doesn't sit well with me. As I understand it Qatar is offering this kid ghigh school and university for free and the whole family is moving out of the US because of the deal. Seems odd to me.


----------



## IlPadrino (Oct 22, 2015)

It's not odd... just a family of opportunists.


----------



## goodal (Oct 22, 2015)

Its not sad. Good riddance. He and his family are radicals and set this whole thing up for the school to look bad and get attention AND IT WORKED FLAWLESSLY. Please read the details on this messed up situation somewhere other than MSNBC and you will see that this is exactly what they wanted. He was told not to get it out at school because his "clock" counted down (ie a timer) and resembled a bomb. He got it out again and freaked people out (rightfully so). He tried to look sad for all the cameras and then got on TV and said the whole thing was "kind of cool". They get no sympathy from me and wish them godspeed to any where but these shores.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 22, 2015)




----------



## slickjohannes (Oct 22, 2015)

I kind of agree with Goodal... Seemed like a setup to me. Too many odd things going on, like him showing the thing to ALL his teachers, not just his science teacher. How many times did you PRESENT your science project to your language arts teacher??? Almost like he was fishing for a teacher to bite.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 22, 2015)

He took apart a store bought clock and put it in a $7 case from walmart.. Even Bill Maheur thought this smelled like a duck...


----------



## matt267 PE (Oct 23, 2015)

I thought it was funny how he called his clock his "invention" when the story first came out.

He's the "balloon boy" of 2015.


----------



## MA_PE (Oct 23, 2015)

Yeah the PC media never let's the facts stop them from reporting a good story.

The kid's father is a native of Sudan and he previously ran for president there.

read the wiki: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ahmed_Mohamed_clock_incident

The kid had a history of being disruptive at the school.

I guess we can thank Al Gore for inventing the internet and making these situations global news.


----------



## goodal (Oct 23, 2015)

Careful using Wikipedia as a source around here. I've gotten scolded before...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Oct 23, 2015)

IlPadrino said:


> It's not odd... just a family of opportunists.


Because those don't exist anywhere in America.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 23, 2015)

I think there was a lot of over reaction from both sides on this particular issue

I was just saddened that no Kardashians died in that whole Vegas brothel story last week


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Oct 23, 2015)

Road Guy said:


> I was just saddened that no Kardashians died in that whole Vegas brothel story last week


----------



## MA_PE (Oct 23, 2015)

Road Guy said:


> I think there was a lot of over reaction from both sides on this particular issue
> 
> I was just saddened that no Kardashians died in that whole Vegas brothel story last week


they were too busy working....


----------



## csb (Oct 23, 2015)

Oh snap!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Oct 23, 2015)




----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (Oct 23, 2015)

Road Guy said:


> I think there was a lot of over reaction from both sides on this particular issue
> 
> I was just saddened that no Kardashians died in that whole Vegas brothel story last week


No kidding, the coverage of that story is overkill.


----------



## NJmike PE (Oct 29, 2015)




----------



## jeb6294 (Oct 29, 2015)

Didn't that actually happen once? Terrorists were using cell phones as detonators and didn't account for the time change and ended up blowing themselves up when their bombs went off an hour early.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Nov 24, 2015)

There goes any sympathy anyone had for this kid...

http://www.businessinsider.com/r-texas-student-arrested-over-clock-seeks-millions-from-city-schools-2015-11


----------



## NJmike PE (Nov 24, 2015)

nah. I never sympathize with anyone


----------



## MA_PE (Nov 24, 2015)

See my post above and link to the wiki on this kid.  He purposely kept showing his "home-made clock" around the school until he got the (over)reaction he was looking for.  This extortion is a crock of sh&amp;t.  Just these a$$hats showing their true colors.  The family is out of the US.  They should not be allowed to return EVER and this lawsuit should never be filed.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Nov 24, 2015)

I can't see him getting a penny over this.  Even in this age of lawsuit exuberance this is over the top.


----------



## Supe (Nov 24, 2015)

Them getting paid over this would set a dangerous precedent.  In an age of school shootings and terrorist attacks, teachers and administrative staff will now be sent the message "only question something potentially dangerous if you're absolutely certain of it, because we'll be sued if you're wrong."

I hope it gets tossed out.  I don't think they have a leg to stand on with regards to the profiling, but there may be something based on how their "interrogation tactics" are perceived without parents/attorneys present.


----------



## Lumber Jim (Nov 24, 2015)

As long as there was more than one person in the room and some one present has the child psychology training to ask questions; this isn't any different than asking johnny why he hit sally prior to calling the parents. My opinion.


----------



## Lumber Jim (Nov 24, 2015)

or why sally hit Johnny...  Whew, that was close! I almost wasn't PC...


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Nov 24, 2015)

Damn, missed my opportunity to sue EB for $15M ^


----------



## jeb6294 (Nov 24, 2015)

It should be thrown out and then the family should be sent a bill for any expenses the school and/or police incurred in responding to this farce.


----------



## MA_PE (Nov 24, 2015)

Of course they haven't filed yet.  There giving the city and the school district the opportunity to just pay it with actually filing suit. 

they'll probably call Obama to testify on their behalf how the child was tormented for his beliefs/race.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Nov 24, 2015)

We could ask Turkey to go and find the family.


----------



## goodal (Nov 24, 2015)

Ramnares P.E. said:


> There goes any sympathy anyone had for this kid...
> 
> http://www.businessinsider.com/r-texas-student-arrested-over-clock-seeks-millions-from-city-schools-2015-11


Never had any.  I make it a point not to jump on anybody's band wagon.  Especially the medias.


----------

